# HAWAIIAN CURLY KOA



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

As part of a mile stone I have reached of 40 years hunting coyotes,and 25 years of turnning custom calls I'am offering a number of sets of calls at a discount .This set of HAWAIIAN Curly KOA is up for sale at a reduced price.The figure and color in these calls is off the chart.A check,momey order,or PAY-PAL will put these calls to work in the field for you.I have this set priced at $180 (Howler,MAG.,HSB, and RED-F)
Robert Patrick
708N M-129
Cedarville,MI. 49719


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! That sure is well figured.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Crazy looking wood...do you make any other calls ie: a different shape?


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS SET IS SOLD!!*


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry,I do not make any diff shape calls,unless you count duck calls.These calls have won 6 World Titles and I do not think it's time to change.What do you think?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

RARE EARTH CALLS said:


> Sorry,I do not make any diff shape calls,unless you count duck calls.These calls have won 6 World Titles and I do not think it's time to change.What do you think?


I think you should. Why stop now? What would it hurt to add to your world titles? I not trying to be a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* I was just wondering if you had other ones because I am interested in all kinds of calls and would like to add to my collection of game calls, your calls look great don't get me wrong I just wanted to know what other ones you had.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Well if you have a shape you would like me to turn for you I would be happy to turn a call for you .I have been turnning RARE EARTH CALLS now for 25 years and everyone that uses my calls tell me that they put more fur in the truck with my calls than any other calls.Iam not trying to be a * A-SS* or anything ,but when something is working this well why change?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's cool! If it's working for you, your right. You will make a custom call then I take it. I guess that's what I wanted to say in the first place. I am not a morning person when I don't sleep well, I didn't mean to rub you the wrong way. Do you sell individual calls or just a set?


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

I do sell singles,mostly,these sets I'am making are collector sets for a milestone of 40 years of hunting coyotes and 25 years of turnning calls do you have a wood you would like a call made in?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am saving up right now but I would like to get one of your calls in future. I like bois de rose but I know that is out of question. Do you have a bunch of the curly koa?


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

I will be posting 2 more set of KOA soon


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

May I ask a question? What kind of reed is in the howler and the distress calls. Is it an enclosed mylar on the howler and JC reeds in the others? I am not familiar with your names for each call, and I have calls from all the other makers on the forum just wondering.


----------

